# personality



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

ok I am soooo jealous of those of you who have puppies that LOVE to be held. Neither of my maltese have ever been this way







is it me?

I just noticed they were\are very similar in this respect. If I am sitting on the couch, they both would be near me, but not held. I just picked Phoebe up and she pushed away







Holli did the exact same thing!!! Pushing away from my face with her little paws and turning her head







little snot!

If I am walking around or something interesting, both would have been\are content to sit in my arms. In a strange place, both being held was fine. Heck, I laughed at the bathroom post because if Phoebe follows me in there I have to pick her up so she doesnt pee on the rug. That is FINE with her!







For some reason I cannot sit in the livingroom with her on my lap or in bed, or in places that she knows she can normally roam free... and Holli would have none of it either!









Is it me? Is it them? Is it common? 
Can I make her loooove to be held???


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

For the first fw months Sunny would rather run around or sit on the floor than be held but one day out of no where he being a little lap dog it was so weird. Now he just has to be held and sit on my lap, but until then he wanted nothing to do with sitting still being held.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Princess doesn't like to cuddle much either.














She comes over when she needs some attention but most of times I have to call her over to get some love from her. I hear boys are more loving than girls. -_-


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Phoebe is still a puppy though!! She may just have too much energy







. Miko is like that too but lately (in the last month or so) since he hasn't been going out for walks, he likes to be held and snuggle up to me on the coach a LOT more. The negative side though is he seemed to have lost being socialized and barks at everyone when we go out







. Give her time, she may change!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

the only way we got ellie to sit on our laps is by holding on a bullystick and having her chew it. lol. then they will always want you to hold the sticks!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut is a total lap dog. Tic on the other hand would rather be racing around the house. I agree with okw because when Tic is tired he will let someone hold him, but other than that he pushes away too. When someone is giving Peanut lots of attention, Tic will get jealous and he will allow us to hold him.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@May 20 2005, 09:17 PM
> *the only way we got ellie to sit on our laps is by holding on a bullystick and having her chew it.  lol.  then they will always want you to hold the sticks!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63975*


[/QUOTE]

That's funny!! I am afraid to even touch the bullystick (or greenies) when Miko is eating them. He could bite off my hand







.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

My first Maltese Rosebud was that way. She would not get "chest to chest" with me and like you say, she would put her paws out to push away. Kallie doesn't do that but she doesn't particularly like to be held, either. She is not much of a cuddler... except I have to say that she does cuddle really well in bed. She'll snuggle in at the crook of my elbow and we get in the "spoon" position. Does Phoebe sleep with you?

Yet Catcher is the total opposite.... I have to say that it was really nice when I got him and he got really close and snuggled and he still does at a year old... If we're outside, Kallie is sniffing and having fun and Catcher will do that a little while then he'll want me to hold him. Even my pet sitter was remarking how he just loved to look at her and be close.

OK... is this a boy thing? Do boys like to snuggle,cuddle and be held more than girls?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brink was not much of a lap dog as a puppy, and I was SO disappointed.







I got him because my fav cat had passed, and she was a total lap lover!







I wanted him to take that spot. None of my other cats were lap cats at that time. A few months after Brink was neutered, he changed. He slept next to me more, and he could not wait until I sat down so he could claim my lap.







I loved it. The bad thing is that now, my Little-Bit kitty has decided she loves me most, and wants to sit on my lap too...even if Brink is busy playing and not wanting to cuddle, if he sees Littles up there, he decides it is time to rest and runs her off my lap to claim his spot. So silly!







Now if we are at the ball park or something like that, he will usually have NO PART of loving/snuggling...too much to look/bark at!









So, give her time. Maybe when she gets a little older and settles down it will change.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley pushes away too-but he likes to cuddle when HE wants too not when I want too. It's on his terms


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

I have what you could call the exact oppisite problem. Tunny has to be in your lap or next to you. The min I sit anywhere there he is bouncing to be picked up. It gets a lil hard at times to do things with him in my lap.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe is a cuddler to a point. She was in my arms for a 3 hour ride home when we got her and claimed *the bosom* (as my husband calls it :lol: ) as her safe zone. So if she is scared, or tired, or in a strange place ~ this is where she wants to be. She might see me once a day to be picked up, and she wants to sleep/cuddle in my arms. That only lasts until a stange noise catches her attention and off she goes. 

When we watch TV in bed or on the couch in the family room she will cuddle near me but not on me. She'll get closer if she needs me to hold a chewie for her...


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CandicePK_@May 21 2005, 08:27 AM
> *we got her and claimed the bosom (as my husband calls it  :lol: ) as her safe zone.  So if she is scared, or tired, or in a strange place ~ this is where she wants to be.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64040*


[/QUOTE]


When gruffi is scared...he goes under our legs (and we're standing). he started doing it because he liked getting his butt scratched. WELL....i'm only 5'6.5" ( i have to add the .5







) and he keeps trying to go under my legs...and im short. so i keep almost falling.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I have one of each. Jonathan is a total lap dog and always wants to be up. Mikey is much happier to sit beside you.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide didn't like to cuddle much until after abut 6 months or so and now she loves to cuddle (when she feels like it. If she doesn't, she stiffens up like a board). She loves to lapsit.

Shrek hasn't been much of a cuddler, and doesn't lapsit yet. It's just been a quick kiss and a hug from him and off he goes. He just turned six months, and I'm noticing a difference. He's suddenly asking to be picked up more and wants to spend longer and longer times cuddling. So I suspect that as he gets older, he'll become a cuddler, too.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Where ever I go, Massimo goes.... He's always sitting on me, or next to me, or I'm holding him. If I go more than 10 minutes w/o touching him, he bounces around on his hind legs and makes all sorts of funny noises. If I'm in bed watching TV, every now and then he'll jump on my chest and make sure I watch HIM for a little bit.







My husband says he has a "smothering" personality...but only to me. LOL 

-c


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Beastie is a snuggler, but often on his terms. He loves being held in my arms, but will squirm to get down if he sees something of interest. He jumps on us to play, and will leap up to climb in our laps, when he so chooses. Other times, he'll get down for no reason whatsoever, and trot over to another sofa or on the floor of another room, and plop down. When I'm walking around, he's always there at my feet, and when I'm standing still, he's on hind legs with front paws on my legs looking up at me. He is a cuddler, for the most part. He'll be 7 months in early June, and I've not noticed a difference in this pre and post neutering. The only change I can tell is his bark seems to be a little higher.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Well I hope like some of you say that she will grow into wanting to be more cuddly! For the first time last night, she actually got tired playing by herself and "asked" to be picked up







I thought it was so sweet I cuddled her a little and she did her step back mom, this is temporary







I had to put her ON the couch, but keep my grimy hands to myself









In the mornings she seems a bit cuddlier, she let me snuggle her for about 2 seconds!










Here's to hoping for some


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

grimy hands








Izzy is a cuddler. If I am sitting for more than two seconds she starts barking and hopping up towards me to picked up. When I reach for her she always runs just out of reach and hunches down for me to pick her up so I have to get up and go pick her up and sit back down with her. She is not a lap cuddler. She is a head cuddler. She crawls up and drapes on my shoulder with her head wrapped around the back of my neck. (I dunno.. maybe I have bad breath or something) She loves being draped there. I can type on the computer (she's on my neck now) and she doesn't interfer. I can eat my lunch and she doesn't move from my shoulder neck. She's a very comfy neck pillow too.

I can get up and walk around with her there, I cradle her like one would do a telephone while talking and doing chores. Generally the rule is if my DH or I are sitting, she has to be on our shoulder sleeping. I am so happy she's this way, I can understand your disappointment that Phoebe isn't a cuddler. Hopefully that will change with time and age. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@May 22 2005, 11:46 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, how funny. Sylphide is a neck draper, but she loves to drape around the _front_ of my neck, which can feel quite suffocating. She gives me big body hugs around the neck while she is twisting her head and trying to give me kisses.


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

i haven't been able to decide if tessa likes to cuddle or not. she cuddles with me out in public and she will have it no other way...but that's mostly because she get scared/nervous. at home, in her terrritory, she like to play, she will cuddle and get really close to me but only if i let her chew on my fingers (should i not allow her to do this?). it's been a game we've played since i got her. my rottweiler and i used to play this game too while she was teething and she's grown out of it, she's 8 months old now. morgan (my rottie)LOVES TO CUDDLE. its really sweet. she always sits on my lap or if my fiancee and i are watching tv, she lays on both of us. she sleeps with us at night and i spoon her, she's the best. she wakes me up with kisses...i love her







. although she has a tendency to get jealous too.







if i cuddle with my fiancee or if we hug and kiss, she does everything in her power to get between us.





















it's funny, it's crazy, but we adore her. morgan wasn't always like this, i would say after she went into heat she became a cuddler. 

so i'm keeping my fingers crossed that tessa will be the same.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@May 20 2005, 10:23 PM
> *For the first fw months Sunny would rather run around or sit on the floor than be held but one day out of no where he being a little lap dog it was so weird.  Now he just has to be held and sit on my lap, but until then he wanted nothing to do with sitting still being held.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63962*


[/QUOTE]
Lexi was just like that. It happened around 8 months old. When I first got her she was NEVER still unless she was in her crate. Now she still runs around nuts but she loves to lay next to me or on me or on the floor. She is starting to not have to follow me around all the time. I have been able to make a few trips in the bedroom or kitchen without her. If she thinks I've been gone to long she comes to check on me.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@May 21 2005, 12:09 AM
> *I hear boys are more loving than girls.  -_-
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=63970*


[/QUOTE]
I thought that too but I think it depends on the dog because some people that have males on here dont have cuddlers either.

Kodie is TOOOOOOOOO much of a cuddle bug.







He is basically attached to me. He cries to be held 24/7!!!! He will pull at my jeans if I ignore him... he get really depressed if I never give in to him and just hold him already. This is probably a VERY bad situation.. him being sooo needy.














I do like it but sometimes I think its unhealthy. I cant always be there or holding him.. ya know. 
I have noticed and I think everyone else has too that Kodie will NOT let anyone else REALLY hold him. He will push them away from him.. kinda like what you described. He will prevent the person from laying him on their chest by keeping his paws outward and pushing. He even gets crazy and squirms so that the person cant hold him anymore. The funny thing is... as soon as the person gives Kodie back to me to hold hes calm and resting against me.















Do you think it has to do with how much babying you do with your puppy when they are young? and how much you hold them as a pup so they get used to being held a lot?


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@May 23 2005, 09:34 AM
> *Do you think it has to do with how much babying you do with your puppy when they are young? and how much you hold them as a pup so they get used to being held a lot?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64437*


[/QUOTE]

I dont know. I wonder because Holli did the exact same thing and I can honestly say I am much different this time around in the way I interact with Phoebe. I was in my teens and always on the go with Holli. I wasnt around as much and she had alot more people in her life since I lived at home, etc. Holli was more of a family pet (although still very much mine), where Phoebe is really attached to me, and I hold her alot. But she still acts this way.

Phoebe at first would let anyone hold her, but now I notice she is starting to do that to people too, where she wants me







I do think that is because she is around different people less often now than when we first got her. 


"Spoiled" Maltese is right!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

If Im sitting Bailey thinks HE has to be on my lap.Kirbie is a side snuggler and Miss Lamby is a diffenent neck drapper.Even when Im walking around Lamby thinks I must stop whatever Im doing,pick her up and she goes to the neck.She will dance and twril & talk to me until I pick her up!! I thought this might dissapate as she became more used to being here,but now I believe its just Lamby being Lamby







But truley ,they are all three my constant shadows! And I LOVE that!


----------



## CookieCat (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@May 23 2005, 01:38 PM
> *If Im sitting Bailey  thinks HE has to be on my lap.Kirbie is a side snuggler and Miss Lamby is a diffenent neck drapper.Even when Im walking around Lamby thinks I must stop whatever Im doing,pick her up and she goes to the neck.She will dance and twril & talk to me until I pick her up!! I thought this might dissapate as she became more used to being here,but now I believe its just Lamby being Lamby
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


uMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM This I can TOTALLY blame on my husband! Haha! I told him he was spoiling her. 

Daily routine
Hubby walks in door from work and hears Rooorooo rooo! Promptly picks up Lamby and carries her off to bedroom for playtime. 
After Playtime, he CARRIES her again to sofa and sits with her while she eats dinner. 
Again He CARRIES her outside for Potty, picks her up from the door, and continues to carry her around the house until they settle in on the couch for TV time. Then another trip outdoors, and off to bed, now how do you suppose she got there??? Yep, He CARRIED her to bed every night. 

LOL I told him, all the time. But he loved her so much! 

Soooory Shelia. Its our fault. She wasn't like that at all when she first came here. I guess she decided she liked it. 
LOL

Robyn


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

uMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM This I can TOTALLY blame on my husband! Haha! I told him he was spoiling her. 

Daily routine
Hubby walks in door from work and hears Rooorooo rooo! Promptly picks up Lamby and carries her off to bedroom for playtime. 
After Playtime, he CARRIES her again to sofa and sits with her while she eats dinner. 
Again He CARRIES her outside for Potty, picks her up from the door, and continues to carry her around the house until they settle in on the couch for TV time. Then another trip outdoors, and off to bed, now how do you suppose she got there??? Yep, He CARRIED her to bed every night. 

LOL I told him, all the time. But he loved her so much! 

Soooory Shelia. Its our fault. She wasn't like that at all when she first came here. I guess she decided she liked it. 
LOL

Robyn
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=64522
[/QUOTE]
Hahaha,I forgot it was Jason who started it!(I was blaming you ,Robyn)! Tell him Im carrying on what he started!!! And yes ,she does the Rooorooo roo all the time.She is quite "The Royal Highness"!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Sis picks her times to be cuddled and believe me, they are few and far between! She likes to be ON the couch with us, but not in our laps. During the winter she was more apt to ask Joe to pick her up (she was cold), but now that summer is pounding us here, she really wants nothing to do with either of us.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg nousha.. your rotty sits on your lap!? how much does she weigh?!


----------

